# Mr. Foster



## Jaxreemurph (Apr 2, 2013)

he's gorgeous


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hi, and Welcome. You boy is very handsome.

I think you will find that most members here will not recommend shaving your golden. I would NEVER shave my two. Their hair protects them from the sun, from getting sun cancer, skin diseases etc.

I live on the Carolina Coast and take my guys swimming a lot in the summer. I have a small beach at the end of my road where my guys swim in the InterCoastal Waterway. I trim my girl up in the summer which mainly consists of cutting her feathering off, trimming up her tail, thinning out the hair around her neck, but I would never shave her down.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

A "puppy" or "summer cut" leaving 2-3" of hair can be just fine. Shaving (meaning down to the skin leaving nothing) is a big NO. Its just plain wrong.

He is a handsome boy!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

He's too gorgeous to be furless.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

laprincessa said:


> He's too gorgeous to be furless.


 
Could not have said it any better myself!


----------

